# [gelöst] procps-3.3.9-r2 blocking openrc-0

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe wieder einen Block, den ich nicht aufgelöst bekomme. procps wird von mariadb gebraucht, entfernen und neuere Version installieren hat nicht geklappt. Konnte auch nichts im Netz finden...

Ist es ratsam, openrc-0.13.1 freizuschalten (~amd64)?

```
[blocks B      ] <sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2 ("<sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.13.1)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,opengl,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/pykde4-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/dolphin-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/kget-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/kactivities-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.8.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/gwenview-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed)

    <kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.50 required by @kdelibs-4.12

net-libs/gnutls:0

  (net-libs/gnutls-2.12.23-r6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (net-libs/gnutls-3.3.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-libs/gnutls-3.0.20:0 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.4::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.12.50 required by @kdelibs-4.12

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14:4[aqua=] required by (net-libs/libkgapi-2.2.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

kde-base/oxygen-icons:4

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.12.50 required by @kdelibs-4.12

dev-libs/efl:0

  (dev-libs/efl-1.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/efl-1.9.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/efl-1.9.0_beta2[sdl,png,X] required by (media-libs/elementary-1.9.0::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/kde-env:4

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/kde-env-4.12.50 required by @kdelibs-4.12

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kde-env-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

kde-base/katepart:4

  (kde-base/katepart-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/katepart-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/katepart-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/katepart-4.12.50 required by @kdelibs-4.12

kde-base/khelpcenter:4

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/khelpcenter-4.12.50 required by @kdebase-runtime-4.12

kde-base/kdesu:4

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.12.49.9999::kde, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-base/kdesu-4.12.50 required by @kdebase-runtime-4.12

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdesu-4.14.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.13.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by (virtual/service-manager-0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

    sys-apps/openrc:0/0= required by (app-admin/openrc-settingsd-1.0.1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc:= required by (app-admin/openrc-settingsd-1.0.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/openrc-0.12 required by (net-misc/netifrc-0.2.2::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-process/procps-3.3.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-process/procps required by (dev-db/mariadb-5.5.39::gentoo, installed)

    sys-process/procps required by @system

```

Danke für Euren Rat

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Aug 29, 2014 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ch64

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Auch ich bekomme das nicht aufgelöst.

----------

## uhai

oh, danke.

Dann fühle ich mich wenigstens nicht so alleine  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2 ("<sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.13.1)
> ```
> ...

 

Hehe, die Fehlermeldung ist doch eigentlich recht deutlich?! :)

=openrc-0.13.1 geht nicht mit <sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2

Sprich, ihr brauch mindestens >=sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2

Gebt es ihm, oder bleibt beim stable openrc-0.12.4

:)

/edit.

also entweder =sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2

aus dem testing Zweig freischalten, oder mit openrc auf stable (aktuell =openrc-0.12.4) zurückgehen.

Braucht ihr wirklich zwingend die neue noch nicht stabil gekennzeichnete openrc-0.13.1 Version aus dem Testing-Zweig?

----------

## ch64

Ein downgrade auf openrc-0.12.4 hat geholfen.

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## uhai

Hat hier auch geholfen, jetzt nur noch kde entwirren...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Hat hier auch geholfen, jetzt nur noch kde entwirren...
> 
> uhai

 

Hm, was ist denn dein Ziel - welche kde Version möchtest du installieren?

Laut deiner obigen Fehlermeldung  scheint das @kdelibs-4.12 Set installiert zu sein,

zudem sind aber scheinbar einige 4.14er Pakete demaskiert?

Das haut nicht hin - du kannst die kde Versionen nicht mischen.

----------

## uhai

Inzwischen habe ich herausbekommen, woher die 4.14er kommen. Jetzt läuft das "Update" auf 4.12.... alles wieder gut  :Smile: 

Danke für Eure Tips

uhai

----------

